# FileTrip site update: Grid View now available!



## Costello (Oct 7, 2010)

We are happy to present an important update on the FileTrip layout, a new display mode called the *Grid View*. In any of the categories that you visit, you are now able to switch between the List and Grid views. The Grid view becomes particularly useful for categories that require direct visual feedback such as the newly created DSTWO skins category. What's more, the website will remember the settings you use for each category. When you switch modes and come back to the same category later, your view setting is preserved. Check out this new feature by visiting the Supercard DSTWO skins category in Grid view.

Also I have increased the thumbnail size to 100px height in order for this mode to work properly.

Screenshots:


----------



## Fluto (Oct 7, 2010)

yay arty:


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 7, 2010)

Great, that'll make it way easier to find a nice skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This box needs to be a big bigger though:


----------



## Costello (Oct 7, 2010)

you need a cache refresh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F5 or Ctrl+F5.

also I'm thinking of making some categories in "grid view" by default, perhaps all the skin categories.
What do you think?


----------



## Clookster (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow. That looks nice. 

But I prefer this page:

http://filetrip.net/c1074-Acekard-Skins.html?view=Grid

Buch better...


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 7, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> you need a cache refresh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I did that and it didn't work

edit: now it did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit2: yeah, this should be the default for skin categories


----------



## Costello (Oct 7, 2010)

i've enabled this view by default on all skin related categories .

if i missed any please let me know which


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Oct 7, 2010)

Impressive. That's very handy.


----------



## Coto (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow, costello you´re fucking awesome ; )

Actually, i´m doing my tesis right now, about PHP DB, and so, so these ideas really help me out!

Thank you very much (and the others admin) for building this site, named GBATemp


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 7, 2010)

Perhaps it would be a good idea to enable it on homebrew categories as well (at least that's how I seem to remember the old Download Center). That way people can already see what a certain homebrew looks like before they download it only to find it out's nothing like what they expected.


----------



## Costello (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't know, the thing is, most homebrew don't have screenshots in there...
the view is still available if you click "grid mode" but should it be enabled by default? hm... what do you think, everyone?


----------



## VatoLoco (Oct 8, 2010)

I really like the new gridview, thanks costello=)

edit: adding screenies to HB that dont have em sounds like a big/good project, then the gridview would be more useful as the default setting


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 8, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> I don't know, the thing is, most homebrew don't have screenshots in there...
> the view is still available if you click "grid mode" but should it be enabled by default? hm... what do you think, everyone?


probably best not to make it default but start recommending images be placed with the homebrew to get it to the point we can have it as default.


----------

